# Just Back



## Capt Lightning (May 21, 2018)

Hi all, I'm just back from my travels.  I'll get some photos together , until then, here's a few quick pics.

1.  The small island of Fidra, one of Scotland's almost 800 islands.



2.  A few miles away is the ruins of Tantallon castle, built in 1350.



More to come......


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2018)

Beautiful pics.   Welcome back.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2018)

Lovely pictures Capt. Lightning. Looking forward to more pics. Hope you had a great time. You didn’t say.


----------



## terry123 (May 21, 2018)

Welcome back!  Love the pics!!


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2018)

Glad you're back and enjoyed your  travels  Capt.   Beautiful pictures  BTW.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2018)

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the comments.  I am literally just back form out trip - about 700 miles in all.  As well as the sightseeing, we stocked up on some wine and cider.  The Scottish government has (under the guise of tackling alcohol abuse) raised the price of the cheaper drinks.  This doesn't apply in England, so it's worthwhile stocking up south of the border when possible!

However...   we had a great time.  Warm sunshine for the whole period.  The first few photos - Fidra, Tantallon and the Bass rock are in Scotland.  The road south crosses into England at Berwick upon Tweed.  In the past, the border has moved many times so Berwick (and Carlisle on the west) have been both Scottish and English! It's tempting to think that the border runs east-west, but in fact it runs at approx 45 deg. across the country.

So here we are on our first stop in England, in the town of Alnwick.  This is dominated by its 900 year old castle - recently made famous by the Harry Potter films.  An early fortification from the early 11th century stood there before. I'll leave you with a general view of the castle and I'll have a few more photos soon.



The Bass Rock off the coast of North Berwick.



Alnwick castle


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 21, 2018)

Capt,thanks for sharing your pictures with us,glad you had a great trip Sue


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2018)

great pics, thanks!


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2018)

LOL when I first read...  Fidra, Tantallon and the Bass rock...I thought, since when have they moved those places into North England..., I hadn't realised you were going to take a trip around Scotland before coming down into the North of England.

Lovely pictures, Alnwick is supposed to be a beautiful place, I've never been but I always say I will one day, but in truth I probably never will, hubs just hates the cold and wet  of the north of England.. 

I hope you had a lovely time...


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 22, 2018)

Hollydolly, I have to drive for almost 6 hours just to reach England, so I had a stopover in Scotland before heading over the border.  

A few more pics....

The castle Barbican.  Note the statues along the battlements.  



A view of the castle from within the outer bailey



Full size statue of Sir Henry Percy  commonly known as 'Hotspur'


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2018)

Very good photos and most enjoyable.


----------

